# vickyNightowl in The HOT Seat !



## boozercruiser (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello folks.
I have been a member of this forum since 09-08-2015, and I for one would like to know more about the lives of other people here. Particularly with me being resided in the UK (North West Wales).
O.K. I could look at loadsa profiles, but not everyone does profiles, or even if they do, some are pretty sparse on information. 
Plus this is a VERY large forum, and getting to know people here is not easy, I can tell you.
So the purpose of this thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into the HOT seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here.
Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? 
I don't really know, as that would be for you to decide.
The person would be in the 'Hot Seat' for say around 3/4, days answering questions as and when they can?
That's the general thinking anyway.

Please feel free to offer either yourself, or another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
To try and get this thread off to a start I am prepared to offer myself as the sacrificial lamb, but I hope someone else will make the start. I am happy to make a list of all members willing to do this.
Please help me out so I am not left with a damp squib.

I have seen this done elsewhere though, and it was very successful.

Right.
Names please.

Best regards

Kenny








PS I did a search, and could not find a similar thread previously started by anyone.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

Good luck with this too  lol
You and I will be asking each otheri think,llol

I will sit in the hot seat.

Question away


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Good luck with this too  lol
> You and I will be asking each otheri think,llol
> 
> I will sit in the hot seat.
> ...



Ok Vicky, are you really a night-owl?...like, habitually? And, is there a reason for that?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> Ok Vicky, are you really a night-owl?...like, habitually? And, is there a reason for that?



Yes,I can't sleep.I feel sometimes there are not enough hours in the day and that if I sleep too many hours I'm wasting time.

I have to tell you that I am not a sound sleeper,any stupid little sound I hear will wake me up and that has come from my childhood where circumstances were not good at home and I would be on guard all the time.
Anxious.even taking sleeping pills didn't help so I stopped.


So yes


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Yes,I can't sleep.I feel sometimes there are not enough hours in the day and that if I sleep too many hours I'm wasting time.
> 
> I have to tell you that I am not a sound sleeper,any stupid little sound I hear will wake me up and that has come from my childhood where circumstances were not good at home and I would be on guard all the time.
> Anxious.even taking sleeping pills didn't help so I stopped.
> ...



That's a sad reason. Obviously, I'm a night-owl too. But I'm pretty sure it's because I worked night-shifts for most of my working years...especially when my kids were little, that way I could be home for them during the day.

One more question from me; Tea or Coffee? (not that I'm tying that in layful


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

Now that I quit smoking, I don't have coffee often.
Tea!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 4, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Good luck with this too  lol
> You and I will be asking each otheri think,llol
> 
> I will sit in the hot seat.
> ...



Hi Vicky, and thank you very much for offering to go into the 'Hot Seat'.
But hold your horses girl.
Hold your horses!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let's get organised!

I for one will be very interested in finding more about you, particularly as you are obviously a very nice Lady.
I am intending starting this up proper tomorrow, (Saturday) so come on folks, please either put your name down, 
or nominate a friend.
Be brave 
If Vicky can do this, then anyone can.

So tomorrow I will make a post here in this thread saying...

Vicky is in the 'Hot Seat'.

Once this gets going, I reckon the list will get quite long, so hurry hurry hurry and jump in soon!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 4, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi Vicky, and thank you very much for offering to go into the 'Hot Seat'.
> But hold your horses girl.
> Hold your horses!
> 
> ...



Lol

Allrighty! I will wait.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2016)

I volunteer for the hot seat and also nominate Ralphy.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 4, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I volunteer for the hot seat and also nominate Ralphy.



Thank you very much for that Ameriscot, and I will find you very interesting, to be sure! 
Right, so up to now there are three for the Hot Chair.
Vicky
Ameriscot
Ralphy (so long as Ralphy accepts nomination).

Any more for anymore?
Come on people, I know that we can do a LOT better than this.
I am looking to get the thread going proper tomorrow around 12.00pm UK time.
I will start with Vicky, then after say 3/4 days, go to the next volunteer in order of nomination, and so on.


----------



## Ina (Mar 4, 2016)

I'll volunteer and I nominate Sifu Phil. :devil:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 4, 2016)

Ina said:


> I'll volunteer and I nominate Sifu Phil. :devil:



Thank you Ina, and very nice too.
So now we have...

Vicky
Ameriscot
Ralphy (so long as Ralphy accepts nomination).
Ina
Sifu
Phil.

So why the wicked laugh there Ina?!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 4, 2016)

SifuPhil ,the special one.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 4, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> SifuPhil ,the special one.



Oh! I see.
It is SifuPhil?

So...

Vicky
Ameriscot
Ralphy
Ina
SifuPhil.

Nice one, and I am looking forward to this.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 4, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Oh! I see.
> It is SifuPhil?
> 
> So...
> ...



Yup


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 4, 2016)

Any more for any more?
Up to now in Hot Seat order:-

Vicky
Ameriscot
Ralphy
Ina
SifuPhil
Boozercruiser

17 hours to go 'till 12.00PM UK time, and the start of interrogation!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 4, 2016)

Was Diaries the right place for this thread? And do all mentioned above know they were nominated? Lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2016)

Probably belongs in General discussions.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Probably belongs in General discussions.



Hi Vicky and Ameriscot and all.
To tell you the truth I just wasn't sure exactly where to place this particular thread.
Diaries seemed to be about right, but on reflection, and taking on board customer complaints you could well be right.
Perhaps this is why there hasn't been a rush of applicants! 
So please SeaBreeze or a Mod, I would appreciate it if you could move this thread to General Discussions.
I am hoping to start the Hot Seat in around 2 hours time, but will try and get this thread in it's proper compartment first.

Best regards

Kenny

PS
In view of what has been said there, I will start this off tomorrow (Sunday) at 12.00PM UK time, instead of today.
This will perhaps give us a chance to sort out the parking slot!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2016)

Add me...Ken N Tx

Ask the Admin to move the Thread to GD..


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 5, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Add me...Ken N Tx
> 
> Ask the Admin to move the Thread to GD..View attachment 27342



Hi Ken N Tx
Thank you for that guidance, and also for putting your name down.
Have only just got home after going out doing a shop, but will contact Admin now with that request.
I look to  starting this tomorrow at High Noon! 

We have now...

Vicky
Ameriscot
Ralphy
Ina
SifuPhil
Boozercruiser
Ken N Tx


Cheers!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm in....Pappy.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 5, 2016)

I should like to nominate BoozerCruiser...


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 5, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> I should like to nominate BoozerCruiser...



Well a big hello to you Hanfonius, particularly as I don't seem to have seen you around.
Mind you, this is a big forum, so it is easy to get lost! 
But hey my friend.
I started this thread, so I have already put my name down.
So there!layful:
Up to now we have, in order of going into the HOT Seat...

*Vicky
Ameriscot
Ralphy
Ina
SifuPhil
Boozercruiser
Ken N Tx

*So come on then Hanf.
Hows about YOU then?
I need to know more about what makes you tick! 

PS 
I am still waiting to hear back from my PM to SeaBreeze, in respect of my requesting to move this thread to General Discussions.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 5, 2016)

My name is Sydney Lotterby,  and I am a wholesale greengrocer.
Well,  well,  well.

Gone on then,  please add my name...


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 5, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> My name is Sydney Lotterby,  and I am a wholesale greengrocer.
> Well,  well,  well.
> 
> Gone on then,  please add my name...




Aaaaawwww shucks, thank you Sydney Lotterby.
Your a star.

We now have in the Hot Seat starting High Noon UK time, and in this order ... 

*Vicky
Ameriscot
Ralphy
Ina
SifuPhil
Boozercruiser
Ken N Tx
Pappy
Hanfonius

*Cheers!

I repeat what I said at the start of the tread...

So the purpose of this thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into the HOT seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here.
Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? 
I don't really know, as that would be for you to decide. 

Any more for any more out of this HUGE lovely Senior Forum?
Come on, all of you have lived a fair few years, and I bet that a hell of a lot has happened during it.
There is no need to disclose too much in answer to questions.
Just the juicy bits will do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






PS. 
I will start this at 4.00pm tomorrow, Sunday, as it looks like in most of the United States, our 12.00pm is very early morning, as per below.


*Time Zone**Abbreviation**States**GMT = 12.00 pm*Eastern Standard TimeESTConnecticut, Delaware Georgia, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Vermont, Virginia, Washington DC, West Virginia07:00 amCentral Standard TimeCSTAlabama, Arkansas, Illinois, Iowa, Louisiana, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Wisconsin06:00 amMountain Standard TimeMSTArizona, Colorado, Montana, New Mexico, Utah, Wyoming05:00 amPacific Standard TimePSTCalifornia, Nevada, Washington04:00 amAlaska Standard TimeAKSTmain part of Alaska (Anchorage, Juneau, Nome)03:00 amYukon Standard TimeYST Alaska-Hawaii Standard TimeAHSTAleutian islands (west of Alaska), Hawaii02:00 am


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 5, 2016)

Now nearly 1.00 am in the UK and around 15 hours to go until the first person, which is  lovely Vicky to sit in the Hot Seat.
Although it would be very nice if more people offered to sit and answer questions about themselves now, 
of course, once this is up and running then anyone at any time can either offer to take part, or be nominated. 
They would just tag on to the end of the list, and come on in order of offer.
I for one am looking forward to hopefully get to know more about the friends I already know here, and hopefully to make some new ones.

*Vicky
Ameriscot
Ralphy
Ina
SifuPhil
Boozercruiser
Ken N Tx
Pappy
Hanfonius*


----------



## jnos (Mar 5, 2016)

How about a separate thread for each member in the Hot Seat?


----------



## lydiag (Mar 5, 2016)

I'd jump in-I'm not afraid-I've been a teacher all my adult (?) life, and I was educated by nuns!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

jnos said:


> How about a separate thread for each member in the Hot Seat?



Hi Hijnos, and thank you for your suggestion.
However, I fear that would make the whole thing rather messy, as at least this way people get asked questions in an ordered way.
The way you suggest means having 9 separate threads going up to now, (possibly more on the way) either all at the same time, or one by one.
That is not the way I have seen this done in other forums.
This way everything is in the one place, and people can look back easily to see what has been happening with everybody.

So we start in around 4 hours time, which is 4.00pm GM time.

Vicky dear, are you ready to step up to the plate?
In any case, thank you for going first.
Well someone needs do that, so it might as well be you! 

PS
Lydiag.
Does that mean I can add your name to the rather illustrious list then?
That would make ten?!

*Vicky
Ameriscot
Ralphy
Ina
SifuPhil
Boozercruiser
Ken N Tx
Pappy
Hanfonius

Lydiag?*


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

jnos said:


> How about a separate thread for each member in the Hot Seat?



Thinking about this further jnos, I have asked SeaBreeze to change the title to vickyNightowl in The Hot Seat.
Then change that title every three days depending on who is sitting.
Testing
Testing
Testing.

2 hours to go.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm ready ..


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello Vicky, nice to say hello.

If you were half your current age, would you have dated a guy who wears a wig ?  xx


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hello Vicky, nice to say hello.
> 
> If you were half your current age, would you have dated a guy who wears a wig ?  xx



Hello 

I prefer bald to fake hair,I would have to know the reasons he is wearing it.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you for agreeing to go first here Vicky.

Now then, funnily enough, I used to wear a wig!
But don't let's go there!  

As to a question for you...
Are you, or have you ever been a keen dancer? 
If so, what was or is your favourite dance?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2016)

Vicky, have you or would you date someone 10 or more years younger than you?


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi,  Vicky;
What is the question you are most dreading somebody asking?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> Hi,  Vicky;
> What is the question you are most dreading somebody asking?



I think you just asked it Hanf!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

Boozecruiser,I love dancing,I do like the taditional Greek dances.


Ameriscot,eek, I don't think less than 40 but I don't know,the young man at the supermarket who always makes an effort to come and say hi is sure cute,lol

Hans,I'm good,bring it on.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Boozecruiser,I love dancing,I do like the taditional Greek dances.
> 
> 
> Ameriscot,eek, I don't think less than 40 but I don't know,the young man at the supermarket who always makes an effort to come and say hi is sure cute,lol
> ...



I couldn't do Greek Dancing to save my life, but it is lovely to watch.
Three years ago we went on a lovely holiday to Corfu, and saw a lot of that dancing.
Really lovely too!

Go on Hanf.
You heard.
Do your worse!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

Vicky.
For the purpose of this thread I will not look at anyone's profile, so apart from what you have already said, I don't know much about you.
I now ask...

Where were you born & brought up?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 6, 2016)

I volunteer.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 6, 2016)

I will add my Name if that will be acceptable..


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

Arachne said:


> I will add my Name if that will be acceptable..



Gosh Arachne, of course that is acceptable, in fact the more the merrier! 
I will look forward to finding out more about you, as right now I know nuthin' 
And thank you also Gail.S.

So now we have...

*1. Vicky
2. Ameriscot
3. Ralphy
4. Ina
5. SifuPhil
6. Boozercruiser
7. Ken N Tx
8. Pappy
9. Hanfonius

10. Lydiag? 

11. Gail.S
12. Arachne

**In order of name being put down.*

I am enjoying this already!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

I was born in Canada,we moved to Greece when I was 2.at 7,mom passed away,dad moved us to the states,I left and moved back to Greece when I was 16.married at 19 and moved to Canada,been here since.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I was born in Canada,we moved to Greece when I was 2.at 7,mom passed away,dad moved us to the states,I left and moved back to Greece when I was 16.married at 19 and moved to Canada,been here since.



I'm sorry you lost your mother at such a tender age. I do feel a little envy of your having lived in Greece. I always wanted to visit the Greek Isles,


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 6, 2016)

Feel free to add me to the list if you have room.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

Vicky - 

What is your favorite food?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

And - I nominate WhatInThe.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

BW,when we are out of the EU and we go back to tha Drachma,it will be more affordable to visit,lolI loved it there.Phil,so difficult to choose!I love Greek food but what I'm craving now is a poutine!


----------



## Arachne (Mar 6, 2016)

*Βίκυ ποιο μέρος της Ελλάδα είσαι; Gosh I hope I got that halfway right..




Please note I have a grade 1 level of writing Greek ..
*


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I was born in Canada,we moved to Greece when I was 2.at 7,mom passed away,dad moved us to the states,I left and moved back to Greece when I was 16.married at 19 and moved to Canada,been here since.



WOW Vicky, so you returned to your birthplace after all that, and still quite young really.
Nice one.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Feel free to add me to the list if you have room.



Of course there is room for you Bobw235.
And tentatively WhatInThe

*1. Vicky
2. Ameriscot
3. Ralphy
4. Ina
5. SifuPhil
6. Boozercruiser
7. Ken N Tx
8. Pappy
9. Hanfonius

10. Lydiag? 

11. Gail.S
12. Arachne
13. Bobw235
14. WhatInThe ?*


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2016)

Vicky, how many kids and grandkids if any?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2016)

Vicky.....do you drive and what kind of car do you have?


----------



## Ina (Mar 6, 2016)

Vicky, what was your most memorial moment going from a teenager to adulthood?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

Arachne said:


> *Βίκυ ποιο μέρος της Ελλάδα είσαι; Gosh I hope I got that halfway right..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its good! Lol

Nafplion

Ameriscot ,2 kids
A boy 25 ,lives on his own and works as a 3D animator in movies
And a daughter 17 going off to college in sept.

Pappy,yes ,Toyota Corolla


Ina,the birth of my kids( I don't know what aga you are asking)

I want to nominate Shalimar


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

Ina,the first boy I fell in love witj before I met spouse. Lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2016)

Vicky, what is the first thing you would do if you won the lottery.


----------



## Ina (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey anyone, what is the limit on questions per questioner?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2016)

Ina said:


> Hey anyone, what is the limit on questions per questioner?



I don't think there is a limit. Just one question at a time though.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Vicky, what is the first thing you would do if you won the lottery.



Leave money for my kids to be comfortable and runaway....far!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2016)

Vicky, the last book you read that you couldn't put down?


----------



## Ina (Mar 6, 2016)

If you had no obligations whatsoever, what would you do?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

Annie, The Enchanted

Ina,backpack travel ,ireland,England,Scotland,italy and so on.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 6, 2016)

Vicky, what is something you're passionate about?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

Ina said:


> Hey anyone, what is the limit on questions per questioner?



Hi Ina
As Ameriscot says there, no limit, but one question at a time please.
As previously mentioned, I had in mind giving each person around 3/4 days in The Hot Seat, but I suppose I/we will have to play it by ear.
I wouldn't want to move on to the next person, unless everyone's question(s) about the present person in The Hot Seat had been answered.

But the way the thread is going, it is starting to look like this thread will continue for quite some time yet.
And I am really chuffed over that.

But hey people.
Isn't Vicky doing ever so well! 

Latest list...
*1. Vicky
2. Ameriscot
3. Ralphy
4. Ina
5. SifuPhil
6. Boozercruiser
7. Ken N Tx
8. Pappy
9. Hanfonius
10. Lydiag 
11. Gail.S
12. Arachne
13. Bobw235
14. WhatInThe 
15. Shalimar

PS
If there is anyone's name in that list, who is down by error, please PM me, and I shall remove it immediately.*​


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Vicky
Now then...

If you could go back in your life, and change one decision you have ever made, what would it be, and why?


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 6, 2016)

Vicky,  do you ever fantasize?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

Bob,life,feeding my soul,knowledge ,my art. 

Booze,I would go back to my fiirst love and say yes.  and no,he didn't want my hand iin marriiage.lol

Hans,after 11 pm


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Bob,life,feeding my soul,knowledge ,my art.
> 
> Booze,I would go back to my fiirst love and say yes.  and no,he didn't want my hand iin marriiage.lol
> 
> Hans,after 11 pm



So just what did he want then Vicky?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> So just what did he want then Vicky?



Play patty cake


----------



## lydiag (Mar 6, 2016)

go ahead and add me!


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Vicky

Would you like to be the Queen of England, young version of course?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, how many homes have you lived in ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, how many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky;  I admire your honesty.

What is your 'art'?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, do you sleep in the nude?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

lydiag said:


> go ahead and add me!



Hi Lydiag.
You are already on the list for interrogation thank you!
You are number 10. 

*1. Vicky
2. Ameriscot
3. Ralphy
4. Ina
5. SifuPhil
6. Boozercruiser
7. Ken N Tx
8. Pappy
9. Hanfonius
10. Lydiag 
11. Gail.S
12. Arachne
13. Bobw235
14. WhatInThe 
15. Shalimar

PS
If there is anyone's name in that list, who is down by error, please PM me, or say so here, and I shall remove it immediately.*
​


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Vicky, do you sleep in the nude?



WOW Ralphy.1
I wanted to ask that one, but wuz too shy!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Why be shy?  We need to the good stuff at once...


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 7, 2016)

My wife has bought me a zip-up bear suit for sleeping in.
She zips me up before I can go to bed.
The zip is around at the back,  and I cannot undo it myself.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2016)

Wouldn't that be problematic for middle of the night bathroom requirements? Lol.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> My wife has bought me a zip-up bear suit for sleeping in.
> She zips me up before I can go to bed.
> The zip is around at the back,  and I cannot undo it myself.



I think that this is too much information Hanf! layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 7, 2016)

He probably wears a diaper just in case...


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 7, 2016)

No.  I have a hot water bottle.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 7, 2016)

And what do you use it for?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol,let's go on then,lol

Anglophile,no

Annie, at least 10 that I could remember off the top of my head.

Phil, 'Let's find out. A One...A Two-Hoo..A three..(Crunch sound)
A Three  
I am an owl after all.


Hanf,my 'art' is I do mosaics,glass on glass art.

Ralphy, no,I dont want the spouse to get any ideas.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Phil, 'Let's find out. A One...A Two-Hoo..A three..(Crunch sound)
> A Three
> I am an owl after all.



Wow, that was perfect - I could see the commercial in my mind's eye - thank you!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, are you an outdoorsy person?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Vicky, are you an outdoorsy person?



It depends,I love sightseeing but I do love sitting under a nice shade listening to nature.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, if you had the chance to relive one adventure in your life, what would it be?  Alternatively, are there any adventures you regret not having taken?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Vicky, if you had the chance to relive one adventure in your life, what would it be?  Alternatively, are there any adventures you regret not having taken?



Bob,I got married really young and literally jumped into responsibilities. I don't 'regret' because I have my beautiful kids but I wish I had lived more before I got married and the responsibilty of it all.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, do you like going to museums and if so, what type?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Vicky, do you like going to museums and if so, what type?



I love museums,all types,its like time taveling back to another time.

I had gone for a visit to the states when my son was young.we went to the Smithsonian museum.omg,so amazing.ofcorse you need many days to go through all of them but that one day ,all day,was worth the walking!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, do you sit naked under the tree to commune with nature?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky
Now that I am getting to know you, which is very nice by the way, here is another question from me.

If you could choose to be any age you wanted again, what age would you be?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Vicky, do you sit naked under the tree to commune with nature?



Yes,I wait for birdies to show up and chirp...



Booze, 17.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Just make sure they don't do droppings.  Could be tough on the nekkid skin...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

What countries have you visited?  Which ones would you like to visit?


----------



## Arachne (Mar 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Bob,I got married really young and literally jumped into responsibilities. I don't 'regret' because I have my beautiful kids but I wish I had lived more before I got married and the responsibilty of it all.


  Goodness you are my clone.. ^.^

I know you are currently in  Canada, which part? West, East, Central...


----------



## Lon (Mar 7, 2016)

Great Idea Vicki          I offer myself up for sacrifice.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Ralphy, I just hope for the wood ..peckers to arrive.






Ameriscot said:


> What countries have you visited?  Which ones would you like to visit?



Other than the ones I lived in,I have been to Holland twice.

Loved it.

Scotland,England,Ireland,Italy

Arachne,I'm in Montreal.I'm not good with direction but I think East,lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Ralphy, I just hope for the wood ..peckers to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, if you get to Scotland we can meet up for a cuppa tea or a pint of beer.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Hey, if you get to Scotland we can meet up for a cuppa tea or a pint of beer.


That would be awesome


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Yes,I wait for birdies to show up and chirp...
> 
> 
> 
> Booze, 17.



Blimey Vicky.
17 ?
You don't ask for much now do you?
Why don't you just ask to be born again, and be done with it!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, do you ever binge watch tv series (like on Netflix or cable)?  If so, which ones?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Lon said:


> Great Idea Vicki          I offer myself up for sacrifice.



Thank you Lon.
Latest list...

1. Vicky
2. Ameriscot
3. Ralphy
4. Ina
5. SifuPhil
6. Boozercruiser
7. Ken N Tx
8. Pappy
9. Hanfonius
10. Lydiag 
11. Gail.S
12. Arachne
13. Bobw235
14. WhatInThe 
15. Shalimar
16. Lon

PS
If there is anyone's name in that list, who is down by error, please PM me, or say so here, and I shall remove it immediately.

PS.
I am looking to put Ameriscot in the chair on Wednesday, if that is alright with Vicky and Ameriscot and everyone?
Mind you, I don't want to cut Vicky off in her prime!

The next heading will read...

Ameriscot in The Hot Seat.

*
*


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> thank you lon.
> latest list...
> 
> 1. Vicky
> ...




omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Come on Ameriscot.
Please don't bottle it on me now.
I thought you were made of sterner stuff.
Well, I have had some of it anyway! 
Sterner stuff that is!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Booze,you asked,lol
And yes,I'm ready to pass the seat to Annie.

Annie,yes!

The latest was Orange is the New Black


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, if you could have only one item of food for every meal for one whole month which food would it be?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Come on Ameriscot.
> Please don't bottle it on me now.
> I thought you were made of sterner stuff.
> Well, I have had some of it anyway!
> Sterner stuff that is!



Just kidding.  I'm ready.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Vicky, if you could have only one item of food for every meal for one whole month which food would it be?



Poutine


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2016)

I you had to get rid of one of your sense, which would you give up?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Ina said:


> I you had to get rid of one of your sense, which would you give up?



Smell


----------



## mariana (Mar 7, 2016)

Please add me to the Hot Seat List--Marian. thanks


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

mariana said:


> Please add me to the Hot Seat List--Marian. thanks



Thank you Marian.
Consider that done, and welcome.

_Latest list..._

_1. Vicky_
_2. Ameriscot_
_3. Ralphy_
_4. Ina_
_5. Sifuphil
6. Boozercruiser
7. Ken n tx
8. Pappy
9. Hanfonius
10. Lydiag 
11. Gail.s
12. Arachne
13. Bobw235
14. Whatinthe 
15. Shalimar
16. Lon
17. Mariana

ps
if there is anyone's name in that list, who is down by error, please pm me, or say so here, and i shall remove it immediately.

Ps.
I am looking to put ameriscot in the chair on wednesday, if that is alright with vicky and ameriscot and everyone?
Mind you, i don't want to cut vicky off in her prime!

The next heading will read...

Ameriscot in the hot chair.
_


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Smell



Oh! eh! Vicky.
I would hate to lose that sense.
I just love to smell the coffee!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you Marian.
> Consider that done, and welcome.
> 
> _Latest list..._
> ...



Fine with me.  I'm sure I'll still be sitting here blowing my nose and coughing.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 7, 2016)

Do you have pets?


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 7, 2016)

Poutine?
You love poutine?

That is my favourite thing when I visit Canada!!!
There's nothing like it in the UK.

layful:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Just kidding.  I'm ready.



Of course you are Ameriscot, and I am looking forward to having you, in the Hot Seat.
On Wednesday morning,  I shall ask SeaBreeze to change the lead title to...

Ameriscot in The Hot Seat.

Best regards

Kenny


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Annie

What do you consider to be the most important principle that you hold?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Oh! eh! Vicky.
> I would hate to lose that sense.
> I just love to smell the coffee!



I prefer to be able to see,hear,touch and taste.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> Poutine?
> You love poutine?
> 
> That is my favourite thing when I visit Canada!!!
> ...



Poutine La Banquise
Poutine heaven but I like the traditional only 

Gail,one dog


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, what kind of music do you like?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Vicky, what kind of music do you like?



Metal,Rock
I listen to all kinds.I don't like Rap.


My latest CD :Sia
She is amazing


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Metal,Rock
> I listen to all kinds.*I don't like Rap*.



Yay!




> My latest CD :Sia
> She is amazing



I've listened to some of her stuff - she IS pretty amazing.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes,she was an alchoholic and addict and managed to get clean and look where she is now.
She has also written songs for others like Diamonds for Rhianna among others like Beyonce.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 7, 2016)

If time travel becomes the norm would you choose to go back in time (what era) or forward in time (to what year)?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> If time travel becomes the norm would you choose to go back in time (what era) or forward in time (to what year)?



That's a great question.
I would go back just because I love history.

1700's,1800's. ,you know,go walk around and come back,lol


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2016)

Vicky, if you did go back to the 1700's and 1800's, how would you stay out from under a man's control so you could travel where and when you wished?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 7, 2016)

Ina said:


> Vicky, if you did go back to the 1700's and 1800's, how would you stay out from under a man's control so you could travel where and when you wished?



I would bring a load of tranquilizers with me.lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Annie
> 
> What do you consider to be the most important principle that you hold?



Aren't you jumping ahead.  It's only Tuesday!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Of course you are Ameriscot, and I am looking forward to having you, in the Hot Seat.
> On Wednesday morning,  I shall ask SeaBreeze to change the lead title to...
> 
> Ameriscot in The Hot Seat.
> ...



Maybe a new Thread???


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Maybe a new Thread??? View attachment 27390



It would get too confusing to have multiple threads.  People wouldn't know which was the current one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It would get too confusing to have multiple threads.  People wouldn't know which was the current one.



Good point...It is 4AM here and I need more coffee..


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

Vicky, how do you want to be remembered?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It would get too confusing to have multiple threads.  People wouldn't know which was the current one.



Yes Ameriscot, I agree with you.
The thread will end up a very long one, nice to say, but just so long as SeaBreeze will change the thread title to whoever is in the chair, then the thread should flow good enough.
Of course tomorrow morning it is YOU in the hot seat, and I hope that people will give you as good a grilling as Vicky has had!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Vicky, how do you want to be remembered?



Ooohhhh SifuPhil.
Now that is a very good question.
I hope that someone asks me that when I finally get into the Hot Seat.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Vicky, how do you want to be remembered?



Vicky?
Vicky Who?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 8, 2016)

Vicky,

Looking back over your life what is the single best compliment you feel you ever received from anyone?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Vicky, what are your fondest memories of childhood?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

VickyNightowl.
Are you pleased that you volunteered to go into The Hot Seat?
And how have you found the experience?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

Phil, I would only want to be remembered by my kids as a loving and caring mom.

Hanf ,lol

BW, My strength and perseverance despite the blows I have recieved in life.


Annie,when I moved to Greece when I was 16 I lived with my maternal grandmother,her home had no hot water ,no heating and youu had to go through the outside to go to the outhouse,lol
The happiest memories was living with her.

Booze,yes,lol
Interesting  

'Slaps Ralphy' yo,you can't sleep on my time.

Lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Vicky, if you had to move to another country which one would it be?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

Vicky
Do you worry much, and if so...
What do you worry the most about?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello everybody. 
O.K. Vicky, if it is alright by you I am going to ask SeaBreeze for her to change the thread title to...







*Ameriscot in The Hot Seat*

Once it is Thursday in the USA, which I do believe is in a few hours time.
Therefore, please try and ask Vicky any questions you would like to ask soon.

I envisage Ameriscot being in The Hot Seat until Saturday morning. (three days in The Hot Seat).
I hope that this suits.

I am sure we would all want to thank Vicky for being first, and I bet that we have all really enjoyed both the questions asked, and the questions given.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Once it is Thursday in the USA, which I do believe is in a few hours time.



Boozer, not to throw you off but it's only going to be Wednesday in 11 hours or so.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hello everybody.
> O.K. Vicky, if it is alright by you I am going to ask SeaBreeze for her to change the thread title to...
> 
> 
> ...




It's only about 2pm Eastern time.  And I'm GMT.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

Ah - once again the world clock makes life difficult!

Maybe just say everyone has 72 hours?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah - once again the world clock makes life difficult!
> 
> Maybe just say everyone has 72 hours?



This would be much more difficult if I was still in Thailand.  I was 12 ahead of EST.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> This would be much more difficult if I was still in Thailand.  I was 12 ahead of EST.




I don't know how you can get accustomed to those changing time zones when you travel - that would stump me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't know how you can get accustomed to those changing time zones when you travel - that would stump me.



This one is by far the most difficult.  Takes me about a week when traveling to or from US - 5 hours difference.  Thailand for us is 7 hours - the other way and it's for 3 months which makes it tougher.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

Annie,Italy ,in the country somewhere.

Booze,my kids.

And no,I don't mind!


Can't you edit the title if you are the OPer?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Can't you edit the title if you are the OPer?



SeaBreeze just bumped a thread about this - you can change the title of your own post within 3 days of posting. That's why I suggested 72 hours per person.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> SeaBreeze just bumped a thread about this - you can change the title of your own post within 3 days of posting. That's why I suggested 72 hours per person.



Oh ok


----------



## AprilT (Mar 8, 2016)

Wouldn't it be easier to just start a new thread close the old. Otherwise you'll likely confuse yourselves over and over.  Either that or just title the thread today's hotseat member or some variation.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi
Following a PM from SeaBreeze, and also what has been said here, I will start a brand new thread GMT at 12.00PM tonight.
This means Wednesday of course in just over four hours time from now.

The thread will say...

*Ameriscot in The Hot Seat.*

I will carry over all of the names already down over to the start of it.
And like I have indicated will give whoever is in The Hot Seat 3 complete days to be asked whatever.
So on Saturday 12.00AM GMT I will then move to the next person in the list, and so on until everybody has been seen to.
Of course, if there is anyone else who wishes to be in the Hot Seat, please just say and you will be added.
I hope that this is O.K. by everyone, and thank you for your patience.

_The Latest list is..._

_1. Vicky (almost done)! _
_2. Ameriscot_
_3. Ralphy_
_4. Ina_
_5. Sifuphil
6. Boozercruiser
7. Ken n tx
8. Pappy
9. Hanfonius
10. Lydiag 
11. Gail.s
12. Arachne
13. Bobw235
14. Whatinthe 
15. Shalimar
16. Lon
17. Mariana

ps
if there is anyone's name in that list, who is down by error, please pm me, or say so here, and i shall remove it immediately.
_


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Booze, as long as you realize that at midnight GMT I will be sleeping.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah - once again the world clock makes life difficult!
> 
> Maybe just say everyone has 72 hours?



Yes SifuPhil.
This is part of the little problem.
The best I can do as far as I can see is just do it GMT time, and give each person that 72 hours just as you say.
Even as things are, it will take around a month for everyone who has put their names down to be interrogated.
Bless them!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Booze, as long as you realize that at midnight GMT I will be sleeping.



Hi Ami.
Yes, and almost me too.
Please come up with a GMT anytime tomorrow (Wednesday) that will suit you to start this, and that I will do.
Vicky, please don't go yet! 
All the different time zones will have to be accommodated somehow some way.
Please bare with me folks, because just like you, I am on a learning curve here.
I have never done this before! 

Just gonna have evening meal and watch TV now, but will get back to this later.

Best regards

Kenny


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Booze, as long as you realize that at midnight GMT I will be sleeping.



 NO! Wake up! lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi Ami.
> Yes, and almost me too.
> Please come up with a GMT anytime tomorrow (Wednesday) that will suit you to start this, and that I will do.
> Vicky, please don't go yet!
> ...



Right.  I'll be up at 8am GMT.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> NO! Wake up! lol



Noooo!!  I'm still jetlagged and have a nasty cold.  I'm doing serious medicine right now - whisky, honey, lemon and hot water.  I'll likely be comatose by 10pm.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

Boozecruiser,you have been a gracious host,sir. 

Annie,hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Noooo!!  I'm still jetlagged and have a nasty cold.  I'm doing serious medicine right now - whisky, honey, lemon and hot water.  I'll likely be comatose by 10pm.


try some ginger root tea. I hope you feel better soon

PS- every time I or anyone I know takes those international flights we get sick.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks, Vicky!


----------



## Ina (Mar 8, 2016)

Vicky one more question please.  At this time in your life, what have you learned that surprises you the most?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> try some ginger root tea. I hope you feel better soon
> 
> PS- every time I or anyone I know takes those international flights we get sick.



Thanks. Fortunately, I didn't get sick at the beginning of our trip.  I don't normally get sick on the way to/from the US.  But these really long multi plane trips are tougher.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

Ina said:


> Vicky one more question please.  At this time in your life, what have you learned that surprises you the most?



Ina,another great question.

I was brought up to listen to my elders,respect them and learn from their experiences,but I have to say that the most I have learned from are my kids.they taught me patience,unconditional love,trust,alllowance of ones own growth  and so much more.  I never thought I would learn so mmuch from someone younger.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Boozecruiser,you have been a gracious host,sir.
> 
> Annie,hope you feel better soon!



Thank you very much for saying that Vicky, and you have been really lovely sitting in that Hot Seat.
You handled everybody very well, and weren't fazed by any possibly awkward questions.
You have set the bar high for everyone else, including me, but I will try and jump over it at the appropriate time.

A last question from me.

If you could put a politician(s) in the stocks for people to throw eggs at him/her/them, then who would that/those people be?

PS.
8 and a half hours still to go for you Annie.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you very much for saying that Vicky, and you have been really lovely sitting in that Hot Seat.
> You handled everybody very well, and weren't fazed by any possibly awkward questions.
> You have set the bar high for everyone else, including me, but I will try and jump over it at the appropriate time.
> 
> ...




North Korea-Kim Jong-un


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Right.  I'll be up at 8am GMT.



Right Ami.
I normally stay in my pit until around 8.30am.
But just for you I will rise up early in order to start the thread.

Then it will be...

Ready
Steady...
GO!!!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> North Korea-Kim Jong-un



YEP Ami, I certainly agree with that one.
But do you have anyone nearer home you would like in those stocks?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> YEP Ami, I certainly agree with that one.
> But do you have anyone nearer home you would like in those stocks?



He is not a politician ,is he? Lol


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> He is not a politician ,is he? Lol



No, not really.
Just a dictator!
Now then Ami.
One more time before I am finished with you!layful:
Which 'proper' politician would you like to see in the stocks?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

Close to home,nobody else I can think of.

Maybe hillary,lol


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

I was talking about Trump iss not a politician for me to nominate,lol


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I was talking about Trump iss not a politician for me to nominate,lol



I see that you saved your Trump card for the last Vicky! nthego:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I see that you saved your Trump card for the last Vicky! nthego:



You allready knew that when you asked the question.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi,  Ami.

This is a strange question,  I admit it....

There is a rare book called 'Brother Surgeons' written by Garet Rogers.
It is still available,  but you have to seek it out.

Now,  if I told you that this book will really give you the greatest pleasure to read,  will you bother to find a copy?

How about this for an offer:   if you go ahead and read it,  and not agree on what I have just said,  I will refund every penny you spend on it..

So...  will you buy this book?


ps.   It would be expensive for you to buy.   I would gladly lend you my copy,  but you must promise to return it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Han, you do know this thread is finished?


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 9, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> Hi,  Ami.
> 
> This is a strange question,  I admit it....
> 
> ...



aka; Lancet?


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 9, 2016)

That's the one,  Faze.   It was released in the States under that title.

Have you read it?

I read it probably every year and have done so since the 1970's.

There are quite a few things that I could tell you about this book,  but they belong under the parapsychology threads,  and people would sneer at me....


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 11, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> That's the one,  Faze.   It was released in the States under that title.
> 
> Have you read it?
> 
> ...



I read it once many years ago, and again a couple years ago. It deepened my interest in science and the medical field. Also got me hooked on period pieces for a while, particularly novels set in Britain.


----------

